# Meds for weight loss ?



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone took any meds that have helped them lose weight cause i know from taking psych meds i have gained thrity pounds so if anybody would like to share there experince or info on the topic it would be greatly appreciated ....[/u]


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

I used to take a baby dose (75 mg) of Seroquel in the eve, which alone tripled the amount of my food intake. My doctor proscribed me up to 400 mg of Zonegran (600 mg is the max dose): an anticonvulsant with appetite suppressant properties. However, since I am being treated for TLE / epilepsy-induced DP, I am primarily taking anticonvulsants; not familiar with the success-rate incurred for non-epileptic patients. Nevertheless, run this one by your doctor; there are plenty of decent medications out there to balance out your program. Good luck.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Really, just think about it....do you really feel that a human made drug (medication) can give you the weight loss you need??? That is absolute nonsense!!!!!

The only way you are going to lose weight and keep it off is;

1. Diet

2. Exercise

3. Resolving Emotional Issues - This is the big one. You can eat and exercise in such a great way, but if you dont address the reason why you are overwight in the first place, all of what you do is futile.

If you have only gained weight from taking medication, the best answer is......STOP TAKING IT!!!!!!

Do your research. Do you really think pharmaeutical companies have your best interests at heart.....??? If you do I feel for you. A lot of pharma drugs are addictive. Stop them NOW!

Im bracing myself for a barrage of abuse from those that do not take responsibility for their lives by expecting a toxic material to sort out their problems, and I do not really care because medication is an absolute load of bullshite!! apart from the obvious cases of emergency, it should not be taken.


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

There are reasons why people do things other than faulty character.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Jeremy, u need to stop telling people to get off meds, you sound like a scientologist.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Im beginning to think that jeremy is actually tom cruise.

Anyway despite that he does have a point diet and exercise are the best methods for losing weight. Your on anti-psychotics zyprexa i think is it? That one is a killer for weight gain.

The thing is that most weight loss drugs are stimulants so if you are bipolar you really cant take them. Sibutramine (meridia) is a re-uptake inhibitor of serotonin, norepinephrine and dopamine. Sounds like it would make a great anti-depressant right? Wrong it failed miserably and thats why it's now being sold as a anti-obesity drug.

Sibutramine is a stimulant and can cause hypertension. I think it's actually on the FDA watch list of dangerous drugs because it's killed some people. If your either bit bipolar at all or if your on another anti-depressant it will likely send you right off into the land of mania. So avoid this one like the plague. I would avoid this one like the plague regardless of what i had wrong with me.

That leaves amphetamines and amphetamine knock off's. You really cant take these if you have bipolar. They are dangerous drug's at the best of times and if your bipolar they are much more dangerous. They will likely make you bounce off the walls and drive you completly manic.

There are other drugs out there but thats about all i know. Maybe some other people will tell you some other weight loss drug's that are a little less dangerous. I really dont know too much about weight loss drugs.

But diet and exercise are the best options. Those goddamn anti-psychotics certainly give you the munchies though. Seroquel makes me hungry as hell.


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

The best way to lose weight is exercise. Simple. That way you speed up your metabolism and can eat more and burn it off quicker. I've never even heard of pills for weight loss, save those crap ones you see on infomercials on at two a.m. I can imagine that if I told anyone I knew that I was taking pills to lose weight, they'd call me lazy and a drama queen. But that's just me. My friends are generally anti-drug.


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

Jane your friends would be right.

I reply only in the interest of the initial poster (or, in any case, in the interest of the interested...) not to start a fight, nor to insult anyone on their personal life choices (paths? let's all be more gracious to ourselves here):

All medications have secondary properties other than the ones for which they are prescribed. Zonegran is an anti-convulsant, with side-effects, not so unusual. Prescribed though by my doctor for epilepsy, by means of which, through both the internal properties of all my medications *and* my own particular brain chemistry, my medication program achieved a certain level of balance in itself. In *itself*, minus the details of my personal history and journey and struggle; there's a story inside all this, there's a me, there's complexity. There's a you inside there; these medicines, out of balance, ill-prescribed, can do as much harm as good. Maybe more. I as well know that, even with Zonegran, with Seroquel, with trials and errors, as well as anybody.

All I can hope is that you're working with doctors who treat your body with respect and even love and care.

That said, I don't want give lectures. To be clear, I work goddamn hard to take care of myself, for whatever that's worth. I don't know any of you yet, still I cannot help but wish all the best for you all in the same way; because it takes a long time to figure out how best to do so.


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

i've been watching my food and moving my a$$ for almost a year, and no it's not as simple as just diet and exercise. if losing one pound was as easy as just eliminating 3500 calories from your usual intake, it would be easier to lose the weight. diets and exercise work different for different people. some people need extra help. saying it's simple as diet and exercise is like suggesting every skinny person eats less than a larger individual. let's be real, folks. am i making excuses for my 17 lbs of weight gain? no. i'm giving an explination. i did NOT give in to the munchies i got, nor did i change my diet when i was on those darn pills last year. i'm still considered skinny, and my friends and family and my husband say how great i look, but i'm used to being... well... 17 lbs lighter.

my point. well, diet and exercise affects us all differently, and at different success rates. if you already are watching your food and moving your a$$ more, if there's something they can give you to help... do it. but no, it's not a substitute, just a... helper.


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

Dude .. awesome signature-quote.


----------

